# Zoomania: Deutschland voll geFLASHT!



## CarolaHo (8. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Zoomania: Deutschland voll geFLASHT!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Zoomania: Deutschland voll geFLASHT!


----------



## BuzzKillington (8. März 2016)

Warum heißt der Film bei uns anders? Zootopia hört sich besser an, finde ich...


----------



## WhiteBunny (22. März 2016)

Die "übersetzten" doch immer den Filmtitel, die Originaltitel klingen immer viel besser!
Zum Film: Hab ihn mir vor ein paar Tagen angeschaut und finde ihn echt super!


----------

